# Sticky  AMD - General



## Chipp

*If your subject of discussion regards an AMD graphics card, please use the AMD/ATI forum instead.*

*"Sticky" Threads for the "AMD - General" forum:*


[Official] The AMD Socket AM3 Knowledge Base & Information Thread
AMD Overclocking Guides & Essential Threads
Overclocking Software & Tools


AMD Fusion and HSA: What Is & Info Thread


----------

